# Pain Management...weaning off pain meds from the US



## smithf3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,

I moved to Dubai about a month ago for work and have finally adjusted to my surroundings. I finally have a place to live, a car to drive, and am starting to really learn my job with Al Tayer. 

That was really my main concern for the past month as I wanted to get situated as soon as I could with my new surroundings. Anyways - my main issue right now, and it is a matter of me getting to stay and work in Dubai, or having to leave my brand new life here and get headed back to the states, - is that I am currently on the Fentanyl Patch (which I had gotten prescribed to me legally in order to get into the country) and have been on this for almost a year now. I'm finding it extremely difficult to come off of it as it is a very powerful narcotic and am also running out of it fast... 

So basically my main question is: Does anyone know of *Anywhere* I can go in order to have my pain management treated and either find a new medicine to be put on in order to ween off of this awful drug, or can anyone reccomend a medicine that might help with the weaning off process. I just went to a doctor today near Jumeriah Beach at the "Dubai Community Health Center" and was given Cymbalta - which is supposed to be used in order to treat depression. I just don't know if this is the best route to go, or if anyone has had the same type of issue or known someone with the same issue, coming to live in Dubai. 


Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. And I look forward to paying the favor forward and trying to answer questions that others have posted in the meantime.

Thank you all kindly in advance!
smithf3


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know about the drug you are on, but will simply recommend that you see another doctor. Sadly, not all here are as clued up as they might be.

Try getting an appointment with Sean Petherbridge at Infinity Clinic. He is excellent Infinity Health Clinic , Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Good luck

-


----------



## smithf3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reference. I will certainly give this doctor a shot. And thanks for taking the time to read my post - I realize it was a long one.

Cheers!
smithf3


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

smithf3 said:


> Thank you so much for the reference. I will certainly give this doctor a shot. And thanks for taking the time to read my post - I realize it was a long one.
> 
> Cheers!
> smithf3


Presume you are on Duragesic or Sandoz, both made by Janssen Cilag, an offshoot of J&J. Both companies have a big presence here in Dubai (Healthcare City from memory) so I suggest you call Janssen and ask the question!

Let me know how you get on.


----------

